# Zero offset seatmast head for TCR Advanced SL



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a TCR Advanced SL 2. To get my fit right I've got my saddle pushed all the way forward. I must have short femurs or something, because my Roubaix and TCX fit like this also. With the ISP I don't have the option of picking up a zero offset seatpost. If you look at the specs for the frame set it lists and adjustable ISP head. The complete bikes don't say anything about an adjustable head and mine does not appear to be adjustable. My LBS has no idea whether an adjustable head is available. Does anyone have a 2010 TCR Advance SL Frameset? Did it come with an adjustable head. PLEASE post a pic. 

Thanks!


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

So I looked more at the spec and started fiddling with the seatmast head and it turns out they you can reverse the brackets which clamp onto the rails to adjust the offset. Problem solved!


----------

